# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان ثبت نام مجدد کنکور میتونم ویرایش کنم؟

## jaido

سلام 
از 17 تا 20 اسفند که ثبت نام کنکور مجدد باز میشه میتونم اطلاعاتم رو ویرایش کنم؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

بلی

----------


## saj8jad

هم میشه ثبت نام کرد هم میشه اطلاعات رو ویرایش کرد  :Yahoo (1):

----------

